# Windows Printing - It Used To Work ?



## zak (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi All

Has anyone encountered this problem? I used to be able to see the printers on our W2K File & Print Server - then we updated to 10.3.6 and they all disappeared.

I have reinstalled a clean 10.3 on a new partition and in the Printer Setup using the Windows Printing I can browse the Workgroups, I can see the Server and then I can see most of the printers (I'm not concerning myself with that just yet !).

HOWEVER

Update to 10.3.6 with the Combo updater and I can still see the Workgroups and the Server but alas NO PRINTERS AT ALL.....

Has anyone encountered this or anything similar....this is now getting silly !

Cheers

Zak


----------



## gsahli (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, Zak,
regular Windows Printing is broken in 10.3.6. You need to use the Windows Printing via Samba Advanced option (like we did in jaguar). The URI is a permutation of this:
smb://<user>:<pass>@workgroup/server/sharename
I use - smb://<PC IP address>/<printer sharename>

Good luck.


----------



## azrad (Dec 5, 2004)

hi there,

i've also having the same problem as zak...

did try as what gshali recommendation. but i can find the ' Samba Advanced ' option so that i can type the smb:// thing...

i'm using 10.3.6... did zak managed to connect to the Windows printer?

azrad.


----------



## azrad (Dec 5, 2004)

ok...

my bad... i have found the ' Samba Advanced ' option... need to press the ' Option ' key while clicking on the ' Add ' button...

many thanks gsahli...


----------



## Mars_Artis (Dec 7, 2004)

mates,
Even trying with the advanced option and choosing "win printing via samba" this does not work for me.
I've tried on both my Pb and  My G5, both with 10.3.6
once set the path to:
smb://10.0.0.X/C82-Nino

and entered the queue name as "C82-Nino" which is the shared windows name, i get the unable to connect to samba share in the printing dialog, 

any clue?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you experimented with the other variations of the URI above? Like maybe  smb://<username_on_pc>@<IP_address>/printersharename.


----------



## Mars_Artis (Dec 7, 2004)

gsahli said:
			
		

> Have you experimented with the other variations of the URI above? Like maybe  smb://<username_on_pc>@<IP_address>/printersharename.




yes have tried this too.
smb://nino@10.0.0.9/C82-Nino

The printer spooling windows says "ready to printing" and after a while gives this msg:
"connection failed with error  NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"

"unable to connect to SAMBa host will retry in 60 seconds... Error: connection failed with error  NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"

 ::sleepy::


----------



## azrad (Dec 7, 2004)

i connect to my windows printer via this...
smb://<username>:<password>@<workgroup><pcname><printersharename>

the NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME might refer to your Mac couldn't connect to the other pc with shared printer...

currently, my office setup is using 192.x.x.x format.. prolly this is not the case...


----------



## gsahli (Dec 11, 2004)

Mar_Artis
I'm going to guess from that error message that either the IP address is wrong or the Printer shared name is wrong (something on the PC is what's not being found). For some extra troubleshooting help, look at this old Jaguar guide (only the stuff from Step 3 - 5 applies to us):
http://homepage.mac.com/william_white/print_to_windows.html

Hope this helps.

PS - if you have WinXP SP2, try turning off the firewall.


----------



## WinWord10 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mars_Artis said:
			
		

> yes have tried this too.
> smb://nino@10.0.0.9/C82-Nino
> 
> The printer spooling windows says "ready to printing" and after a while gives this msg:
> ...



Does the windows user "nino" have a password? If so, you need to specify that by doing smb://ninoassword@10.0.0.9/C82-Nino

If you don't like having your password in plaintext like that, you might consider making a new account on the Windows machine with no password, called "print".

=)


----------

